# cocci / dimethox 40%



## jason t.

i read in the instructions dimetox 40 % 1 cc per 5 # orally. can you also do this sub q? my bottle i bought is for injecting so if i have to put a needle in to get the stuff out i'd like to use it to inject as well if it works, what do you think. (note 3 weeks ago we finished the dimethox 12.5% and now we want to start our three week dose using the 40% as we are trying to get rid of these critters once and for all :sigh) Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Guest

Jason

I'm gonna copy some notes I have here to you. I guess you can decide for yourself which way you want to go with it.

Whim

DI-METHOX 40% (used orally)

Albon S.R. [Sulfadimethoxine] and Di-Methox Injection-40%[Sulfadimethoxine]
are the exact same drug- Just make sure when you look at Albon S.R. (slow release) the mg/ml, they are 400mg/ml. The recommended dose is 75mg/kg or 75mg per 2.2# The dose is 1cc/5# all the way through for a treatment dose. Some have had good luck with the 1cc/5# then lowering the dose to 1cc/10# for days 2-5. You have the fecal showing that he is in need of the treatment dose.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

ALBON & Di-METHOX 40% injectable 
Extra label in goats 
Sulfadimethoxine 400mg/mL [40%] 
Sulfonamides (sulfa drugs): 
Broad spectrum, but high resistance has developed, 
and there is a high incidence of allergic reactions. 
DOSE rate - initial dose - 25 milligrams per pound of body weight followed by 12.5 milligrams per pound of body weight every 24 hours = 1mL (IV or SQ (SC) only) per 16 pounds for initial dose, then reduce by 1/2 for 2-5 days. 
WITHDRAWAL : 
MEAT 7 days. 
MILK : 60 hours (5 milkings) . 
BACTERIOSTATIC 
Drug Family: Folic Acid Inhibitors 
Broad spectrum, Coccidiostat. 
Respiratory, genitourinary tract, enteric, and soft tissue infections caused by Streptococci, Staphylococci, Escherichia, Salmonella, Klebsiella, Proteus, or Shigella organisms sensitive to sulfadimethoxine. 
Albon products: 
Albon ® Tablets 
Agribon 12.5% Drinking Water Solution 
Agribon Boluses - 15.0 
Agribon Boluses - 2.5, 5.0, 15.0, 5.0 
Agribon Injection 40% 
Albon Oral Suspension 5% 
Agribon Soluble Powder 
Albon ® S.R. (Sustained Release) 
top

--------------------------------------------------------------

For cocci prevention I use 
Di-Methox 40%

For prevention: 1cc per 10 pounds the first day, days 2, 3, 4 and 5 use 1/2 the dosage. Do it every 20 days. Count from the first day you started and count forward to 20. Repeat until the kids are six month of age.

I have read that chemical aspriation or inhalation pnemonia are 2 reasons why some people don't like using sulmet, it's way to much drug to put in the mouth.

----------------------------------------------------------------

1cc per 10 pounds given for 5 days...I always use banamine and diarsynal with treatment. Well honestly I haven't had to use treatment since using Corid, so when using sulfa's I used this treatment dosage instead of the prevention dosage of stepping down days 2 through 5 anyway.

I do recommend sulfas for treatment. Vicki

Here's the confusing part:
1cc/16# IV is the calf dose
Per lable instructions: 
Quote 
DOSAGE AND ADMINISTRATION: DI-METHOX (Sulfadimethoxine Injection 40%) must be administered only by the intravenous route in cattle. Cattle should receive 1 ml of DI-METHOX (Sulfadimethoxine Injection 40%) per 16 pounds of body weight (55 mg/kg) as an initial dose, followed by 0.5 mL per 16 pounds of body weight (27.5 mg/kg) every 24 hours thereafter.SCRATCH THAT ONE OUT!

1cc/10# can be used as a preventative dose...BUT, IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE USED FOR 21 DAYS. (not recommended.)

Albon or Di-Methox 12.5 %
The dose for the 12.5% is 1.6cc per 5# for 5 days. Do not cut in half.

Di-Methox 40% (or 400mg/ml) which is stronger is used at 1cc/5#.

In all medications you need to learn to look at the mgs/ml (milligrams per milliter(cc) ). Then you're dosing correctly when you see a mg/kg dose.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Albon or Di-Methox 12.5 %
The dose for the 12.5% is 1.6cc per 5# for 5 days. Do not cut in half.

Di-Methox 40% (or 400mg/ml) which is stronger is used at 1cc/5#.
............................

We still don't have a clear answer on this Whim there would have to be a huge difference between these two types of sulfas for a 40% to be used at 1cc per 5 pounds and a 12.5% to be used at 1.6cc per 5 pounds, makes no sense unless the two sulfa's are that different.

Jason, I know a gal who does use hers subq, alas she doesn't fecal to know if it works. Since I only use sulfa's for treatment, I can't tell you what dosage works for prevention here, perhaps someone who fecals could tell you. Vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm

My understanding is that it is an injectable antibiotic for systemic antibiotic use, most commonly used for respiratory illenesses in cattle when injected. We're using it for the coccidostat effect, and as such we use it PO (orally)


----------



## jason t.

not to get off track but cute baby Billie, mines almost four and while i love him now more than ever, i sure do miss him that small.

Ok so back to the sulfa drugs, so i assume i can use the same needle to withdraw meds. from bottle since the needle is removed to place meds orally. Hate to be wasteful. Maybe refrigerate the needle???


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Jason it's exactly what I do, I keep a drawing needle in my Ivermectin (heartworming for dogs) and in anything else I use alot, so yes I would be keeping one in if I used the Dimethox. Vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm

Thanks, Vicki. You're a hoot!


----------

